# Im baaaaaack :) aka: What I've been up to all summer.....major project.



## RyanShervill (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi all. As of today I am calling my house front reno project complete and can get back to making sawdust!

Through the course of the summer I took the worlds ugliest shack….



And turned it into something completely different…...




Tons more pictures including stone, landscape, and a whole lot of other changes are on page 7 of my blog. Please take a look  Extreme Housefront Makevoer


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

Wow Ryan…great job. A beautiful transformation that must have taken a lot of planning not to mention knowledge and skill. I'm very impressed. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## missingname (Feb 15, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

That looks great. Welcome back!


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

Ryan - I checked out your blog. I'm very impressed with the transfermation. It makes it a lot easier when you have good friends that can help. Enjoy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That's a big change great Job it looks fantastic.


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

As a remodeling contractor with 30 years of hammer banging under my belt, I would like to say…"Nice!". Having a well thought out plan from the beginning makes a project blend together so much better.


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you sure that the same house. 

WOW.


----------



## CoolDavion (Dec 6, 2007)

That is quite a change


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Ryan…Thats a great job. You should be proud.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

You da man!


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Fantastic job! The post and beam work look great.


----------



## Radu (Jan 25, 2010)

That was quite a project. It turned out great. Thanks for sharing.


----------

